# J W Benson pocket watch.



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a bit of a soft spot for J W Benson watches as they were my introduction to the world of WISdom.

Found this one on Evilbay for what i considered to be a reasonable price. It had what the seller described as "The lemon crystal". An obvious and desirable selling point.

















I thought replacing it was within my capabilities. I mean, how hard could it be ? :hmmm9uh: So I went to the Cousins' website and had a look. In about 2 minutes I gave up. Different sizes, profiles, materials etc.So, a quick email to my mate in Sussex, and he said he would do it for me. Got it back today. What an improvement !!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Good to see another pocket watch on the Forum, dear Mr Levity, and very good to see that you managed to have it re-crystallized. Did you have a glass crystal put on the watch or were you able to go for an acrylic example? 

Acrylic or other plastic crystals just don't like UV light, and over the years tend to discolour to a yellow/brown colour palette. Old acrylic crystals also have a tendency to "craze" or "crizzle" in which the crystal is covered with a fine network of micro-cracks. This sort of damage is most visible when the watch is viewed near side-on. I would presume that acrylic crystals also would not appreciate being placed over a dial that used radium-based lume, though I don't know the chemistry that would be involved in the ionization of plastic.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

It's an acrylic crystal. I have a possibly early 1900s Pinnacle pocket watch that suffered the same yellowing to the crystal. Seeing the transformation with something as simple as a new crystal made me want to get the JWB done ASAP.

It's currently running at +3 seconds a day !


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I too have a soft spot for J.W.Bensons. Good job there, glad to see it resurrected to former glory. Congratulations.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a nice watch, looking at it I could be a recased watch, as the 12 should be where the winder is.

Open the back and look to see if there is evidence of sure the case screws are.

Is it a screw back or a press on back.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

the dial/face would need to be changed to get the winder at the 12 o clock position


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

antony said:


> It's a nice watch, looking at it I could be a recased watch, as the 12 should be where the winder is.
> 
> Open the back and look to see if there is evidence of sure the case screws are.
> 
> Is it a screw back or a press on back.


 It has a screw back. No idea if it's been recased, and not really fussed as it will only get worn (hopefully as I only wear a suit to weddings and funerals) occasionally. It would be interesting to know though. Here's a movement pic if it helps.










BTW I also have another two pocket watches with crowns @3 so it's obviously not unusual. Again, out of interest, how can you tell if that's how they started out. The JWB has no fixed crown holder thingy (see, I know all the correct terms :laugh: ), but on the other two they are part of the case itself.


----------

